# Vita Mix Blender?



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

Do any of you have one of these? We bought early this year and the machine is amazing.
You can put just about any fruit or vegetable in it, and it pulverizes it. It isn't 'juicing' so you get the fiber in the drink. 
If you are big on raw fruits/ vegetables, you should check into this. It's my very favorite thing in our kitchen.  

http://www.vitamix.com/

I thought about putting this in the 'cooking' section, but thought people in this forum might get more out of it 

You can also get them for less money (refurbished) at www.pleasanthillgrain.com, in the clearance section.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

I have one and I like it very much.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

this sounds like something i need. thanks for posting this!


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

Yup yup! Ask someone who owes you big time for one, for Christmas   You'll LOVE it!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yup . . . .unsurpassed for doing my smoothies.

I go thru a couple quarts a day of my concoction of raw ingredients . . . . . . . . .very healthy.

And making my flour from the wheat berries. . . .wow what bread.

Yes its a pricey "tool" . . .but well worth it.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

Jim-mi said:


> Yup . . . .unsurpassed for doing my smoothies.
> 
> I go thru a couple quarts a day of my concoction of raw ingredients . . . . . . . . .very healthy.
> 
> ...


Oh! I forgot to mention that you can dry grind in the vitamix! I grind whole herbs in it, grain into flour, and I grind my coffee beans  You can also make your own peanut butter, and sherbert! 
And it has a 7 year warranty, so it won't burn out on you!


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I've been "looking" at them for a couple of years now... the state fair is next week and I always go try some of the ice cream with cabbage in it.. I'm still fighting with the price though.. I want one but can't justify spending the money right now.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

DK if I had it to do over, I'd get a refurbished one. They have the same warranty as new, and they are a few hundred cheaper. I think I saw one for 320  You really have to track them though, to get that kind of deal.  If you are interested, I'll keep an eye out for a deal on one, and post a link if I see one


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

How is it any better than a $40 blender I can buy at WallyWorld?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DKWunlimited said:


> I've been "looking" at them for a couple of years now... the state fair is next week and I always go try some of the ice cream with cabbage in it.. I'm still fighting with the price though.. I want one but can't justify spending the money right now.


Watch e-bay. They usually have some good deals there for vita mix. They may not be the most recent versions, but they are just as hardy.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

farmergirl said:


> How is it any better than a $40 blender I can buy at WallyWorld?


I don't own one, but know a bit about them. They are much more powerful then your average store blender. They can grind grain and do such work the a "regular" blender can't. They last allot longer then the average Wally World, K-Mart, etc brands do with heavy usage.

I'll may make the plunge myself when we move back to the US (used/reconditioned for me though).

Forgot to mention - all metal motors, no plastic to wear out last I knew. (use to know someone that worked there)


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

DKWunlimited said:


> I've been "looking" at them for a couple of years now... the state fair is next week and I always go try some of the ice cream with cabbage in it.. I'm still fighting with the price though.. I want one but can't justify spending the money right now.


same here.


----------



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

I love mine. Use it for everything. I got mine at an estate auction. The auctioneer held it up as a "blender" and everyone else in the audience thought it was just an old blender. Paid $1 for it. Also got a Champion juicer at the same auction for $2. Auctioneer thought it was a "sausage maker". Guess everyone else in the audience thought so, too. 

Best day I ever had at an auction. :happy:


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Check your local Craigslist. I've seen several there.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

Seagrape said:


> I love mine. Use it for everything. I got mine at an estate auction. The auctioneer held it up as a "blender" and everyone else in the audience thought it was just an old blender. Paid $1 for it. Also got a Champion juicer at the same auction for $2. Auctioneer thought it was a "sausage maker". Guess everyone else in the audience thought so, too.
> 
> Best day I ever had at an auction. :happy:


hahahahahahaha I'd have had a hard time not screaming with joy, then I'd lose the 'blender' lol! THAT was a steal! woothoot! :clap:

They are NOTHING like a blender; they really 'aren't' a blender. I bet you could put rocks in the thing, and come up with gravel :bouncy:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Seagrape said:


> I love mine. Use it for everything. I got mine at an estate auction. The auctioneer held it up as a "blender" and everyone else in the audience thought it was just an old blender. Paid $1 for it. Also got a Champion juicer at the same auction for $2. Auctioneer thought it was a "sausage maker". Guess everyone else in the audience thought so, too.
> 
> Best day I ever had at an auction. :happy:


sounds like a steal i saw them on their website going for four hundred dollars. :1pig:


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Check your local Craigslist. I've seen several there.



I checked there.. some silly person had thiers listed for $400 .. USED!


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

DKWunlimited said:


> I checked there.. some silly person had thiers listed for $400 .. USED!


They may have had some accessories. Well, or else they are just engaging in wishful thinking....
We paid 600 for ours, but that was because we really wanted the dry grinder for grinding herbs and grains and stuff. The dry grinder is 100 I think. Tax took the total up to 600. Maybe they did that, and hoped to get an offer for 300? Hard to tell what people are thinking. They likely paid 440 for it and want 400.... not going to happen. 
I've honestly been amazed at this machine. I like it because I hate veges, and I can put raw broccoli, carrots, kale, and some frozen berries in the machine, turn it into a smoothie, and drink it right down. It really isn't bad


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I bought one about 4 yrs ago and I dearly love that thing. In the summer I use it to make homemade sp. sauce for canning. It drastically cuts my time down since I dont have to get the skins off the 'maters. tyusclan momma


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Okay, so talk me into it... all you vitamix people post your favorite way to use the machine... what is the recipe?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

DKWunlimited said:


> Okay, so talk me into it... all you vitamix people post your favorite way to use the machine... what is the recipe?


I don't have a single favorite way. I mix batters, make ice cream, grind grain, etc. I don't even use it in all the ways you can. I think you can even make nut butters with it. I need to try that one of these days.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

DKWunlimited said:


> Okay, so talk me into it... all you vitamix people post your favorite way to use the machine... what is the recipe?


We could 'sell' it to you, but honestly, if you got one, you'd just love it; you'd NEVER regret buying one 

For me, the best thing is that I can drink my vegetables without suffering too much  I use it for health reasons. You can use it for soups, sauces, butter, dry grinding, kneeding dough, grating cheese, chopping, mincing, pulverizing, I honestly can't think of anything you can't do with it! It's wonderful  
Oh oh! Coleslaw, salsa, just everything! It's so wonderful


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

farmergirl said:


> How is it any better than a $40 blender I can buy at WallyWorld?


Well, it's like comparing a 1974 VW bug to a 2008 Cadillac...they will both get you where you want to go but one will get you there much faster and with much more style. Well, not really 'cause the cheaper one won't grind wheat, make p.nut butter, make ice cream or heat soup etc like the vitamix will.
I have an old vitamix...the stainless steel with the spiquet on the container. I"d love to buy a newer one but this one still works so well! I had bought the other models from other stores...the 'best' they had...and they don't even compare to an OLD vitamix....can't imagine all the neat stuff the new ones can do! I finally sold all of the the blenders I had bought...even a Faberware one....and decided I would have saved myself alot of $ if I had just bought the vitamix in the first place! Compare the wattage of the motors and you will see why the vitamix is the best hands down.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I spent the morning drooling over the website, I'm getting closer to going for it...

What does the vit-mix do that a $40 blender can't? Here is your answer.. 52 differant uses... http://www.vitamix.com/household/products/super5000/maxnut.asp

Grind grain, churn butter, make ice cream, cook soup

So which version do you each have? The current one if the 5200 but I can't see where it does anything the older models don't.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

DKWunlimited said:


> I spent the morning drooling over the website, I'm getting closer to going for it...
> 
> What does the vit-mix do that a $40 blender can't? Here is your answer.. 52 differant uses... http://www.vitamix.com/household/products/super5000/maxnut.asp
> 
> ...


We got the 5200 (because we only got ours about a year ago) which is the current model. 
If you are going to get one, I'd recommend biting the bullet and getting a dry grinding carafe (approx 100 bucks). You use the dry grinder for grains, coffee beans, dry herbs etc... 
I would say we use ours 90% for vege/fruit shakes, but if you click on that link DK posted, you can see that these things have a ton of uses.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Okay, I tried too, I wanted to, I sat at the Vita-mix presentation for 30 minutes yesterday.. kids were not happy with me.. I really thought it out, and then the man said $480, and I just couldn't do it. That was the basic package, not including the dry grinder. I think I am going to have to go the used route on ebay.. what are the model numbers that would be best too look for?


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

If you get one, you will love it. Do you need it?  Well, no, but if you can afford it you'd never regret buying one.

I use mine very rarely, but I wouldn't part with it just because when I do use it it's so danged much fun! 

Jennifer


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

DKWunlimited said:


> Okay, I tried too, I wanted to, I sat at the Vita-mix presentation for 30 minutes yesterday.. kids were not happy with me.. I really thought it out, and then the man said $480, and I just couldn't do it. That was the basic package, not including the dry grinder. I think I am going to have to go the used route on ebay.. what are the model numbers that would be best too look for?


You will want to check this out, but my understanding is that they come with a 7 year warranty, so getting a new one isn't necessary. I would get one that is a few years old, so it still has warranty left on it  Here are a few: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vita-Mix-5200-U...ryZ20668QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I would JUMP on this next one. I linked you to the product page. If you go to the home page, and click on 'clearance' you will see this blender, on the clearance list, for $319.00:

http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/vi...blend_model_vitamix_turbo_blend_blenders.aspx

This is the company we bought ours from, they are excellent. For clearance items, you have to call their 1-800 number, but it's easy to order over the phone. That blender is a great deal, and will have the warranty  :bouncy:

Let me know if this is helpful and I'll keep looking 

Info on the second blender (from pleasant hill):

Home page:

http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/

Clearance page:

http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/clearance.aspx

It's listed near the bottom


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

DKWunlimited said:


> Okay, I tried too, I wanted to, I sat at the Vita-mix presentation for 30 minutes yesterday.. kids were not happy with me.. I really thought it out, and then the man said $480, and I just couldn't do it. That was the basic package, not including the dry grinder. I think I am going to have to go the used route on ebay.. what are the model numbers that would be best too look for?


I've sat through the demo for three years now and still hesitate at the price. Maybe next year? They do sound great.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

mabey some day ill buy one. they do sound good.


----------



## bluesky65 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ronda, is it fast and easy to clean up? Also, what is the longest time you have had the machine actually running? I put up a lot of juice. I grind my wheat with a diamant mill. This sounds really great. I would just like to know the longest length of time you have used this in one day? I just bought a champion juicer and I do like it, but all the putting together and taking apart...this blender sounds great. How many chopped apples can you put in the blender and how small do you have to cut them up, and can you leave peels on the apples. How long does it take to grind two cups of wheat? Thanks, Judy


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

bluesky65 said:


> Ronda, is it fast and easy to clean up? Also, what is the longest time you have had the machine actually running? I put up a lot of juice. I grind my wheat with a diamant mill. This sounds really great. I would just like to know the longest length of time you have used this in one day? I just bought a champion juicer and I do like it, but all the putting together and taking apart...this blender sounds great. How many chopped apples can you put in the blender and how small do you have to cut them up, and can you leave peels on the apples. How long does it take to grind two cups of wheat? Thanks, Judy


OMGOSH! Did I not mention the BEST part?! There is NO clean up. NONE. When you are done using it, you put a few cups of hot water in it, a few drops of soap, and turn it on high ! It is SELF CLEANING! :: jumps around :: :bouncy:
I've run it for quite a long time, half an hour at a stretch. I'm pretty sure if you aren't over working the engine (grinding at a lower or higher speed than is reasonable for what you are grinding or blending) you can run it and run it!


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry, I missed part of your question, I got so excited 

You can put probably 4 apples in at a time (big) I cut them in half, shoot maybe five large apples  

I ground 20 pounds of coffee beans in a few minutes :bouncy:


Did I mention you NEVER have to unscrew the bottom? I have no hand strength, so this is a huge plus for me.


----------



## bluesky65 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Rondah, I know what I want for christmas.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

bluesky65 said:


> Thanks Rondah, I know what I want for christmas.


I've gotten myself so up in a lather, now I want a SECOND one for Christmas :bouncy: I could put it on my nightstand and gaze at it as I drift off to sleep :rotfl: I love it that much! :clap:


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

My mother gave me her Vitamix a few years ago, and it has spent all but a few days in the back of my pantry. That being said, I recently freecycled my old Hamilton Beach blender and will start using the the Vitamix on those rare occasions I need a blender.

My favorite "odd" use was grinding raw chicken backs for our elderly dog (it was the only thing she would eat.) Did a great job absolutely liquifying the stuff! I didn't grind a whole lot so I don't know how the motor would stand up to chicken backs, but for the short time I needed the job done I was sure glad I had the machine!


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

I've had a Vitamix for close to 20 years. It is a Super 5000 model VW103.
I got it with the two clear pitchers, one for wet and one for dry, a rubber lid and a plunger.
I find I use it as much for grinding up scraps for worm food and powdering dried eggshells than for human consumption.

Last year I did have to replace the black base spinner that was on the main unit, I had sheared off the set screw from trying to shake and wiggle the pitcher instead of stopping it and scraping.
The replacement part was under 10 bucks and my wife fixed it for me, she's not very mechanical so was amazed at the ease of the fix.


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

I got a vita mix used off ebay. Mine is an older one with the metal pitcher. I tried to grind almonds into almond butter but the ones at the bottom got ground and the ones on top stayed put. How much coffee of wheat berries do you put in at a time?

Also any good recipes that you guys just love?


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

Livinzoo are you using a dry grinder for dry stuff? It makes a big difference  You can put several cups of coffee or wheat berries at a time.

My favorite recipe is a tiny bit tricky to do right, but once you know how to do it, it's amazing. 

2 cups pineapple or berries (peaches or bananas would also work) FROZEN
1/2 cup milk
light tablespoon raw sugar
Use the tamper to force the fruit to blend, you'll end up with sorbet, and it tastes wonderful  
I also love making veggie fruit shakes (with carrot, kale, pineapple, orange, ice) 

Did you just get your mixer? There are a ton of recipies here:

http://www.vitamix.com/foodservice/recipes/beverage.asp


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Rondah said:


> Livinzoo are you using a dry grinder for dry stuff? It makes a big difference  You can put several cups of coffee or wheat berries at a time.


That does make a difference. I have the dry grinder and the wet grinder with my vitamix, and I use them both accordingly with no problems at all.


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

I have had it for awhile. It makes good smoothies but that is all I have been able to figure out. I have model 3600plus. So it doesn't have 2 different containers.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

livinzoo said:


> I have had it for awhile. It makes good smoothies but that is all I have been able to figure out. I have model 3600plus. So it doesn't have 2 different containers.


I would suggest looking on ebay for a dry grinder in that model, if you want to dry grind. I think you'd find it worked much better that way  
Aren't the smoothies wonderful!? :bouncy:


----------



## PBPitcher (Aug 15, 2005)

When I was looking for my vitamix (last year maybe??), I posted on the barter board, and I connected with a very nice man whom I can't remember his screen name right now. He found one for me at his local thrift store, so I sent him money and he sent the vitamix to me! It was an older stainless steel model with the spigot, and that is the style I wanted (trying to stay away from plastic). I had to purchase a new 12-point gear for it, and a new seal for the lid, but all-in-all, I think I spent a little less than $100 for everything!! Maybe someone here knows of a vitamix hiding in their local thrift store somewhere?!


----------



## MonsterPrincess (Feb 24, 2008)

Last night we went to Sam's and they were demoing/selling the vitamix there. We tried some of the strawberry/cabbage ice cream, some tortilla soup and some grape lemonade. We were sold so we bought one. It was the model 5200 and the price was $354 or $384 - I can't remember without looking at the receipt. The guy said they demo 2x per year at Sams and Costco - not all stores but most and the price is better at either of those than the website, etc. We didn't buy the dry mixer part but they had them and I may have to run by tonight and get one. I always thought my kitchenaid blender was unbeatable but this is pretty amazing. Can't wait to put it through then paces and see how much it can do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

MonsterPrincess said:


> Can't wait to put it through then paces and see how much it can do.


It does everything! I even use it for grating veggies. I love grating onions in it. I don't have to cry LOL. And it's lots faster than using a food processor.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

MonsterPrincess said:


> Last night we went to Sam's and they were demoing/selling the vitamix there. We tried some of the strawberry/cabbage ice cream, some tortilla soup and some grape lemonade. We were sold so we bought one. It was the model 5200 and the price was $354 or $384 - I can't remember without looking at the receipt. The guy said they demo 2x per year at Sams and Costco - not all stores but most and the price is better at either of those than the website, etc. We didn't buy the dry mixer part but they had them and I may have to run by tonight and get one. I always thought my kitchenaid blender was unbeatable but this is pretty amazing. Can't wait to put it through then paces and see how much it can do.


That was a good deal  I can't wait to hear how you like it! :bouncy:

PB that is amazing! What a deal! :sing:


----------



## happy green gal (Oct 28, 2008)

I know I'm new at posting here but I couldn't help myself...

I L O V E my vitamix. I've been making green smoothies for a couple of years and have killed a couple of blenders doing it. I was convinced that I needed a Vitamix. It was hard to put up the money but I finally did and I am ever so thankful!!!

I use it for everything, smoothies everyday and lots of them, nut butter, fruit puree, frozen banana icecream, you name it  My mom thinks I'm nuts for spending $300 for a blender but she doesn't understand. Not yet.

With the clearance that vitamix is having I bought one for her for X-mas!

You can see all their special deals here where a very dear friend told me about:
Vita-mix Clearance special on 5200 and 5000 starting at $299

and the link even gives you free shipping with your blender order.

MonsterPrincess, I know you will really really enjoy your Vitamix!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

happy green gal said:


> My mom thinks I'm nuts for spending $300 for a blender but she doesn't understand.


LOL she doesn't understand it's not a blender.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

happy green gal said:


> I know I'm new at posting here but I couldn't help myself...
> 
> I L O V E my vitamix. I've been making green smoothies for a couple of years and have killed a couple of blenders doing it. I was convinced that I needed a Vitamix. It was hard to put up the money but I finally did and I am ever so thankful!!!
> 
> ...


AWESOME PRICE! I just ordered one for my mom for her and her husband's birthdays! Thank you SO much for the heads up!


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Okay, I love my Vita Mix but haven't been using it much lately.
If anyone wants it I would sell it for $225 including shipping to the lower 48 states. I'd have to look to find the model #, but it is the older, stainless steel version with spigot. Complete with the wooden tamper and the Vita Mix recipe book/owner's manual.

Sorry I can't offer it for $1, or even $100:shrug:


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Since this thread got bumped up, I just read thru the whole thing. Need to add a couple things. I have the 5000 series.
Difference between the $40 buck unit. . . .ha
My 29.95 (piece of carp) can NOT make a smoothie . .it leaves big lumps . . carrots . . big lumps.
I bought a "juicer" at one time . . .what a piece of carp.
Wanted carrot juice..........put in\thru many carrots got out a super small amount of juice and a whole ---- bowl full of pulp . . . .what a waste.
With the Vita I'm getting the "good for you" fiber and not wasting it.
The factory recommends only two cups of grains (wheat berries) at a time.
And only 60 seconds to grind to flour. . . . .for my hard red wheat I go 50 seconds . . . . can't beat the bread it makes.

Yup, what a "tool"..........


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

Elizabeth said:


> Okay, I love my Vita Mix but haven't been using it much lately.
> If anyone wants it I would sell it for $225 including shipping to the lower 48 states. I'd have to look to find the model #, but it is the older, stainless steel version with spigot. Complete with the wooden tamper and the Vita Mix recipe book/owner's manual.
> 
> Sorry I can't offer it for $1, or even $100:shrug:


Elizabeth I think 225 is a reasonable price


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Well can't find a dry grinder for my model. 

I'm almost sold on getting a newer unit with a dry grinder, but have some questions.

How fine can it grind wheat? Fine enough for bread?
How much dough can you knead in it?

Thanks.


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Well can't find a dry grinder for my model. 

I'm almost sold on getting a newer unit with a dry grinder, but have some questions.

How fine can it grind wheat? Fine enough for bread?
How much dough can you knead in it?

Thanks.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

"How fine"
In 60 seconds . .or less . . two cups of wheat berries become
very fine flour . . perfect for bread.

I believe the "dry" container is only a recent thing. The difference is in the blades. 
If you have one of the older models with the stainless steel container then no, you wont find a "dry" unit.
If I had a 3600 model I'd just put the berries in and experiment with the amount of time to get fine enough.
Don't go to long or it will get very hot......not good.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been wanting to get a juicer, I've used the Champion Juicer before. Do you know if the Vitamixer makes raw veggie juices like a juicer? We use to put things like raw carrots, beets and zucchini to make the drinks with the Champion. You basically get two things, the pulp and the juice. Do you think the Vitamixer would make this kind of drink? The Vitamixer would be more universal for other kitchen jobs so I was wondering if I could get this instead of a juicer? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

The vitamix makes excellent juice. It leaves the pulp in and liquifies everything. That way you don't lose the fiber and the non-soluble nutrients.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I dought that there is anything (piece of equipment) that makes smoothies as well as a VitaMix.
Yes you want\need the pulp\fiber of those carrots.
Far healthier than then those "strained\filtered" juices . . . which unfortunately most all of America has been conditioned to think of as "the way to go".

Want real orange juice . . ??
take a well washed orange, slice off the 'nub' ends, quarter it, and put it in the VitaMix.........
Don't knock it till you've tried it...........

For those of you who know how to work a puter (I know how to turn mine on & off) check out how important fiber is in one's diet.


Gotta get off this here time wasting puter and go mix up a gallon or so of smoothies........


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

That is wondeful news! I always wondered about the pulp the champion juicer left behind. I have been searching for a juicer, now I'll have to switch gears and start looking for a Vitamix. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Jim-mi said:


> I dought that there is anything (piece of equipment) that makes smoothies as well as a VitaMix.
> Yes you want\need the pulp\fiber of those carrots.
> Far healthier than then those "strained\filtered" juices . . . which unfortunately most all of America has been conditioned to think of as "the way to go".
> 
> ...


You don't have to peel the orange?


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Ebay has some older Vita Mix 3600 that have stainless steal pitchers with spouts. Are those good? Do they have parts that can't be replaced if broken? Says they have forward and reverse and pretty much that's it? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

No you don't . . . . . .(have to peel)

Guess you could if you felt like it.
But to me thats just part of the pulp\fiber thing.
And I would argue that its more "filling" than a juice thats been strained\filtered.

Yes I might be a 'johnny come lately' on the VitaMix . . .but boy do I enjoy what it can do.

My latest is uncooked apple sause. 
Apples quartered, cored, into the Vita
I have very tart apples . .so a small amount of sugar
A bit of Cinnamon . . .
A couple minutes in the Vita . . .
and oh boy thats good. . . .been using it in my daily cream-o-wheat . . which is home ground berries in the Vita

and you have lost nothing to cooking-heat.

No this is not a misplaced *cooking forum* thing. . . .Its my thing for "alternative health"...........Not cooking all the nutriments out of foods.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

morningstar, I can't say a thing about the 3600 since i never had one.

But the guy that got me going on wheat grass and smoothies has been using one (3600) for, I think he said 15 years.

So thats gotta tell you something about VitaMix products. . . . they are good.

I looked for quite awhile at all the different offerings on fleabay . . .but decided to go with the 5000. I really like the variable speed on mine. (technical thing about soft starting a big motor........easier on my inverter and batteries . . and the motor itself)


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Jim-mi said:


> I looked for quite awhile at all the different offerings on fleabay . . .but decided to go with the 5000. I really like the variable speed on mine. (technical thing about soft starting a big motor........easier on my inverter and batteries . . and the motor itself)


The variable speed is the one that lets you grate things. I make coleslaw, grated onions, hash browns, etc using the variable lever.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the extra info Jim-mi and ladycat. What kind of plastic is the new one made out of? Can you buy one in stainless new? 

Jim-mi are you still doing the wheatgrass?


----------



## happy green gal (Oct 28, 2008)

morningstar said:


> Thanks for the extra info Jim-mi and ladycat. What kind of plastic is the new one made out of? Can you buy one in stainless new?
> 
> Jim-mi are you still doing the wheatgrass?


The latest container with the 5200 is made out of "Tritan copolyester", whatever that's suppose to be. When it first came out they advertised that it was BPA (a common chemical used in plastic that's gotten a lot of bad press) free - but I don't see them touting that anymore. 

They only have plastic containers now.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yes to the wheat grass.

Healthy stuff.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I would rather buy something with stainless steel, maybe I'll just go with the oldy but goody on ebay then. 

Jim-mi, I have a hard time drinking the wheat grass, did you just get use to it? Do you grow and juice your own?


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Well I decided that I needed the dry grinding clear container and my 3600 plus has the stainless steel container. I want it for grinding wheat and such. 
So my boyfriend, the wonderful man he is, bought me a 5000!! :banana02:

So I guess now I will be selling my 3600 plus. It works great, just not what I need. Its missing the tamper stick, but has the action dome and spigot. Not sure if there is supposed to be a plug. Any recommendations of how much to ask for it?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yup the only way to go . . grow and juice wheat grass yourself.

I put it in with a cup of my green smoothie concoction. . . chilled.
Or you could mix it in with . . ?? . . chilled of course.

One of these days I'm going to put some wheat grass into my smoothie concoction . . done of course in the Vita Mix.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I don't know if this would be better as a new thread, but I would love to see everyone's favorite Vita-mix recipes. I'm a new owner and am ready to use it, but haven't made that many things with it. What do you particularly like?


----------



## 10Gauge (Jun 5, 2008)

Rondah said:


> hahahahahahaha I'd have had a hard time not screaming with joy, then I'd lose the 'blender' lol! THAT was a steal! woothoot! :clap:
> 
> They are NOTHING like a blender; they really 'aren't' a blender. I bet you could put rocks in the thing, and come up with gravel :bouncy:



Gravel? Try sand! I have one of these and LOVE IT. I have an issue with the texture f a lot of veggies. For example, I love the taste of broccoli but the texture makes me gag. It's a gag reflex that I have no control over and it is not just a problem with broccoli either. I have blended broccoli in there for a soup and I literally would not even know it was there (except for the taste). 

And the dry grinding is really great too! It is well worth the money.


----------



## 10Gauge (Jun 5, 2008)

P.S. In cleaning out my garage, I came across my food processor that I no longer use. So it will go up on craigslist.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

ajaxlucy said:


> I don't know if this would be better as a new thread, but I would love to see everyone's favorite Vita-mix recipes. I'm a new owner and am ready to use it, but haven't made that many things with it. What do you particularly like?


I mostly make smoothies with mine. My favorite thing to do is just take whatever fresh fruits and veges I have in the house and throw them all in there with ice  I'll do carrot/broccoli/mango/pineapple or whatever, add ice and YUMMO! 
If you go to the vitamix recipe page (on the website) you'll find hundreds of awesome recipes  I LOVE making bannana pancakes in mine  :sing:


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Ditto Rondah's smoothies lines.
It is fun to read all those recipes, but I too will use "what I got" 
For me, many of those recipes call for ingredients that are most often not available--to me. . . . .without driving a long ways. The good produce store is better than 50 miles one way--from me. . . . . . .can't afford that for a "come quat" . .or what ever............


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

farmergirl said:


> How is it any better than a $40 blender I can buy at WallyWorld?


There is no comparison at all between a Vita Mix and a blender. I've had one for over 20 years and it's still going strong. I used it today to make banana bread.

The vita mix will cook soup, freeze ice cream (it has a spigot to fill cones!), grind wheat berries into flour, mix bread dough, and do just about anything you want it to do.

To clean it you simply put a few drops of dish soap in it and run it for a few seconds then rinse, it cleans itself. 

It doesn't have gears, it runs on some kind of impulse. You can have it running clockwise, then flip a lever that instantly reverses the blades! The blades are not sharp like a blender, they have flat edges that hit the food making it explode into tiny particles. 

You'd have to use one to see the huge difference between a blender and a vita mix. I've never used my blender since the vita mix came to my house. 

Mine is the old 3600. I've often wondered how they could improve it. I'd love to have a new one, but I can't justify spending the money on a new one when the old one still works like new. 

Even after all these years, if it quits working they will refurbish it for me at a fraction of the cost of a new one. 

Can you tell that I absolutely love this machine?


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

Spinner said:


> Even after all these years, if it quits working they will refurbish it for me at a fraction of the cost of a new one.
> 
> Can you tell that I absolutely love this machine?


See, I think that makes them CHEAPER! I mean, I've gone through probably 5 'blenders' over the last 15 years, ranging from 50-100 bucks a piece, and this machine has a 7 year warranty, and I hear they run FOREVER! Over time, these machines are less expensive than constantly having to throw out and buy new crappy blenders. :banana02:


----------



## happy green gal (Oct 28, 2008)

ajaxlucy said:


> I don't know if this would be better as a new thread, but I would love to see everyone's favorite Vita-mix recipes. I'm a new owner and am ready to use it, but haven't made that many things with it. What do you particularly like?


I've gotten the recipes I use from this site: www.gotgreensrevolution.com

The info on the site has really gotten me into green smoothies!


----------



## happy green gal (Oct 28, 2008)

Spinner said:


> Mine is the old 3600. I've often wondered how they could improve it. I'd love to have a new one, but I can't justify spending the money on a new one when the old one still works like new.
> 
> Even after all these years, if it quits working they will refurbish it for me at a fraction of the cost of a new one.
> 
> Can you tell that I absolutely love this machine?


They even give you money if you want to trade in your old one: Vita-Mix Trade-In Offers

I love Vitamix!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

ajaxlucy said:


> I don't know if this would be better as a new thread, but I would love to see everyone's favorite Vita-mix recipes. I'm a new owner and am ready to use it, but haven't made that many things with it. What do you particularly like?


I use mine for lots of things, not just specific recipes. 

grinding wheat berries into flour
grinding flax seeds 
cooking soups
making gravies & sauces
making ice cream
mixing cakes from scratch
mixing bread dough

Here are some of my favorite recipes:

*Stuffing*

12 pieces of bread
1 Tbsp onion flakes
1 tsp parsley flakes
1/2 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp sage
1/2 tsp salt
dash of pepper

squeeze the bread into balls, about 3 slices to a ball, and put one ball in the canister. Turn the mixer on high for 2 seconds, then hit the reverse lever for 2 seconds, release the lever and do 2 more seconds, then dump the bread crumbs in a bowl. Do that with all the balls. Sprinkle the spices over the crumbs. This makes 4 cups of stuffing. You can use any kind of bread, cornbread, hot rolls, etc. Add chicken stock to make the stuffing.

*Taco seasoning*

1/4 cup dry onion flakes
4 tsp cornstarch
2 Tbsp salt
4 tsp cumin
1 1/2 tsp oregano
3 tsp dehydrated garlic (minced)
3 tsp red pepper flakes
3 tsp beef bouillon

Toss it all in the mixer and mix on low for about 15 or 20 seconds.

*Pumpkin Pie*

4 eggs
4 cups cooked pumpkin 
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 tsp salt
2 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp ginger
1/2 tsp cloves (ground up)
3 cups half & half
2 unbaked pie shells

Toss everything into the vita mix and mix on hight for about 15 seconds. Pour into the pie shells and bake. 

*Chocolate Cream Pie*

2 cups hot milk
2/3 cup sugar
4 Tbsp cornstarch
1/3 cup cocoa
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla (1/4 tsp if using real vanilla instead of imitation)
1 baked pie shell

Toss in everything except the vanilla. Run on high for about 7 or 8 minutes, until it starts to thicken. Add vanilla and mix another 5 seconds.

Pour into the pie shell and put in the frig for a couple hours. Top with whipped cream and YUM!!! 

*Oatmeal Cookies*

3/4 cup butter
1 cup sugar
1/3 cup molasses
2 eggs
1/4 tsp salt
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 nuts 
1 cup all purpose flour
1 cup whole wheat flour
1 cup raisins
2 cups oatmeal 

Preheat the oven to 350, grease a cookie sheet. 

Put butter, sugar, molasses and eggs in the mixer, run on medium for 10 seconds. Stop. Add salt, cinnamon, nutmeg, baking soda, nuts and flours. tap and release lever until flour is blended in well. You might need to use a spatula to scrap down the sides. 

Put the raisins and oats in a large bowl, add the mix to them and stir together well. Drop by tsp on the cookie sheet. Bake 10 minutes. Makes about 4 doz cookies. 

*Tea Cakes*

1/2 cup butter
1/4 cup powdered sugar
1/8 tsp salt
1/2 tsp vanilla (just a couple drops if using real vanilla)
2 cups walnuts, chopped
1 1/4 cup flour

Preheat oven to 350

put butter, sugar, salt and vanilla in the mixer on medium for 10 seconds. Stop and scrape sides down, then add nuts and flour. use the tap lever to mix just until the flour is mixed in well. 

Form dough into little balls about the size of a golf ball and bake for 8 - 10 minutes. Roll in powdered sugar before they cool.

*Apple Cake*

4 cups apples, cut in chunks that will fit thru the dome 1/4 apple is good
2 cups walnuts
1 cup raisins
2 eggs
1/2 cup shortening, melted or at least soft
2 cups sugar
2 tsp vanilla, adjust if using real vanilla
2 tsp cinnamon
2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
2 cups flour

put 2 cups of apples in the mixer and chop them on low speed. use the tap lever to chop 1 second at a time. Don't puree them, just chop them. put them in a bowl and chop the other 1/2 of the apples. Chop the nuts the same way then add them to the apple bowl. Add the raisins to the bowl. 

Now put the eggs, shortening (or butter), sugar, and vanilla in the mixer and run on medium for about 10 seconds. Stop and add cinnamon, baking soda, salt, and flour. Use the tap lever to blend until the flour is mixed in well. This takes just a few seconds. 

Pour the batter over the apples and stir to mix well. Pour into a baking pan and cook 45 min. 


These are a few of my favorites. I use it to mix up pancake batter, waffles, soups, and just about anything that would be done in a blender or with a mixer. It will also fresh grind coffee beans. 

Look for a copy of the official cookbook at an auction site, the name of it is "The Versatile Vita-Mix" by Rose A. Wride.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Spinner, these are great!!! Thank you so much!

I don't know why it didn't occur to me to use the VitaMix to prepare the pumpkin pie filling. And chocolate cream pie? There will be no grumbling about leftover turkey for dinner (again) with that for dessert.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

bump to go with the other thread


----------

